# ok cable guru's...



## WoW (Oct 26, 2010)

Charter cable has been acting up. Screen freezes and skips, also pixelating or whatever you call it. It is a joke trying to watch a program (not that I care to hear Obama right now anyway).

Charter was out, found nothing wrong.

Since then I have watched a dvd without incident and have also watched a program on the tv which does not run through the box.

So, I am beginning to think that the issue is with the box.

Does this make sense?


----------



## Fishous (Aug 24, 2005)

I had that problem, it was a bad box (digital DVR). It was mostly with a few select channels. When I finally called them after a year or so they responded with "Oh yeah, that Motorola DVR is crap, we'll come replace it."

Although, I do recall there being a bad section of cable also that was inducing a few problems of its own, so I could be a bad cable also. The techs should be able to check for that.

Either way, Charter should be able to either fix it (replace box), or at least be able to check where the problem is.

Mine primarily had problems on 247 and 230 (wzzm and ch 8 weather channels).


----------



## WoW (Oct 26, 2010)

Cable guy was out said everything looked good and signal was strong but, of course it wasn't doing it when he was here.

I don't watch TV in the daytime so I cannot say whether there is a difference in the day or night.

Channel flipping does seem to make a difference but, not always.

And yes, I have a Motorola digital box.

I am just trying to make sure that is the problem before I call them back again.


----------



## eyesforever (Mar 8, 2004)

Ok now, was part of Charter bought out by MIcom? Got a notice that they are the ones serving Baldwin,Bitely,BigPrairie,Croton,Hesperia, WhiteCloud. Gotta check them out for TV/Boradband. Anybody know anything about them?


----------



## GuT_PiLe (Aug 2, 2006)

i have a motorola DVR from comcast.


Every so often it will be SLOOOW to change channels and when searching through the guide.
I have to power cycle the box by unplugging it, waiting a minute or 2, then plugging it back in.

All the channels turn to TBA, then it resynchs with comcast and i'm good for another 6months.

POS


----------



## WoW (Oct 26, 2010)

I did the reset thing...that made no difference.

When it works right, I have a great signal.

Then things will start freezing or blanking out or the picture will begin pixelatting and pretty soon, the program cannot even be followed.

It is ONLY the tv that the box is hooked up to so, one would think that it is the box that is causing the issue, right?


----------



## GuT_PiLe (Aug 2, 2006)

so all other TV's with no box, the picture is fine?

most likely the DVR, but have you tried bypassing the DVR and connecting the coax cable directly into your TV?

Does it still show problems? 
When you are having the problem, switch it immediately.
If it still happens then its most likely the cable run to that TV itself.

I would replace all splitters, or remove any splitters that are not necessary on that line. (The tech should have tested these however)

Also (if you can) see if that cable line is run near any electrical lines.
Lines that maybe are feeding a washer or dryer, or something that would be in use in the evening since that's when its happening and not during the day. Is a family member turning something on in the basement or where ever the lines are run that could cause the interference possibly?


----------



## WoW (Oct 26, 2010)

GuT_PiLe said:


> so all other TV's with no box, the picture is fine?
> Yes, only one other TV
> most likely the DVR, but have you tried bypassing the DVR and connecting the coax cable directly into your TV?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips, I will report back after I check things out further this evening.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

I have had the same problem and their techs would say they couldn't find anything wrong. I kept calling every time it happened and they finally came out and replaced some of their trunk line coax and amplifiers up on the poles and fixed the problem where power line noise was leaking in and causing problems to their signal. It cost them a lot of money to do that and that's why the tech will keep saying they can't find anything and hope you will just live with it. Every time it happens call them out to fix it and don't let them persuade you into thinking its a problem with the wiring in your house if you know its good.


----------



## WoW (Oct 26, 2010)

I got a chance to watch TV last night and there were no issues until just before 11. Anyway, everything started whacking out and I lost picture. I grabbed remote and just for grins and giggles, changed the channel.

Message on screen said something like looking for signal 

Then, a perfect picture came on the screeen.

So, I switched back to the channel I had been on and it worked fine for the remainder of the show.

What does this seem to indicate the problem is?


----------



## GuT_PiLe (Aug 2, 2006)

hmmm...sorry i was camping last week and just got back.

That i'm not sure of. That sounds like an equipment issue or cable issue.

Maybe like a previous poster said....bad amplifiers, or something coming from the pole to your house.

Coax is shielded, so electrical shouldnt have a MAJOR impact, unless the cable is damaged or its heavy electrical near bye.

That's one of those things where you keep having to complain and call until you get the right person out there who gives a ****.

Like with support calls, it all depends on who you get on the other line.
Sometimes you have to call 5 times, before you get someone who knows something and actually gives a damn like i said before.

Cable companies have us all by the you know what.


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

We went through the same thing about 5 months ago (we have a dish thou). The eye on the dish went due to moisture getting in it and corroding the cable fittings.


----------



## WoW (Oct 26, 2010)

Well, I seem to have isolated the problem in the box so, I took it back to Charter and swapped it out for a different one.

Last night, able to view reruns without a hitch.

I guess we will see if the picture remains viewable.

Thanks everybody.


----------

